

The State of NoSQL in 2012 - asteroid
http://practicalcloudcomputing.com/post/16109041412/the-state-of-nosql-in-2012

======
rdtsc
> Cassandra (similar to other Dynamo systems) offers great primary key-based
> access operations (e.g. get, put, delete), but doesn’t scale well for
> secondary-index lookups

Riak does have secondary-index lookups. I wonder how those scale compared to
Cassandra's.

~~~
jbellis
It's basically the same design (both are good at indexing low-cardinality
data, and poor for high-), except that Cassandra allows non-index predicates
to also be filtered server-side during an index scan:
[http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/whats-new-
cassandra-07-seco...](http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/whats-new-
cassandra-07-secondary-indexes)

------
ypcx
You might find this of interest as well (as seen on G+ Node.js' page):
<http://nodeup.com/eleven>

It's a podcast about various databases, both SQL and noSQL, in relation to
Node.js.

